# Geophagus tank options



## bmoredrew (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I am thinking about buying 6 red head tapajos from rapps. They are small, 2.5" max.

My tank options for the moment are either: 40 breeder, or 40 long.

I like the depth of the breeder but have been thinking about picking up a few Uaru and other fish to take over the rest of the tank. Should I consider the 40 long for more length swimming space?

Within a year (give or take) this tank will be moved into a 125 and a few more fish added. Sooner if needed but I'm hoping to wait until I buy a home.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

The geos alone will be too much for a forty gallon tank for a year since they'll reach 5-6" in that time. definitely wouldn't do the uaru until the 125 is up and running.


----------



## bmoredrew (Jan 2, 2012)

I can set it up sooner if needed, but for now my options are still 40L or 40B. Which I don't know what would be better.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd go with the 40L; more length so more room for territory, which usually means less aggression, especially if a pair should form and breed. TBH, I think you'll be upgrading to that 125 with 6 months; I had red heads that went from 2 inch to 6 inch in about 7 months in a 150, though your fish may be different.


----------



## neutrino (May 4, 2007)

I agree they need length more than height and the sooner the better for a larger tank. They're a relatively active fish.


----------



## nkambae (Mar 24, 2011)

A forty gallon breeder has more real estate than does a forty long. 648 square inches for the 40B and 576 square inches for the 40L. Good luck with your tapjos. They are a great fish.

stu


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

They won't reach 5" in a year. Geo's grow fairly slowly. I would go with the 40 breeder myself.

I have 5 Red Head Tapajos in a 37 gallon right now that I will be moving to a 120 this spring. I purchased them in September at about 1.5-2" and they are about 2-2.5" now. My previous group I raised from 0.5" up to 5-6" starting in a 29 gallon Biocube and then moved them to a 100 gallon when they were about 2.5-3".

Regular water changes with soft water are the best for Geo's. I do a 50% water change every week to two weeks with RO water.

Andy


----------

